# JWs and tracts



## timfost (Nov 4, 2015)

Just had a good conversaiton with some JWs. I gently challenged them to consider the doctrine of the Trinity, pointing them to some particular verses and encouraging them to read other translations beside their New World Translation, explaining that their Bible was "translated" based on their theology. They said they wanted to study it more and get back to me. 

But of course, they handed me a tract.

Are there any good tracts that I could obtain to hand the JWs, particularly ones that would promote the Deity of Christ?

Thanks!


----------



## jambo (Nov 4, 2015)

There are none the JWs would read as in their eyes they are written by apostates. As you talk regularly with them and they are satisfied that you are not a former JW, nor are any of your family, then they may read what you write. I would not directly speak of the deity of Christ as the conversation becomes like a spiritual chess match but I would highlight names and attributes of God in the OT that are applied to Christ in the NT. Such as, _The Lord (Jehovah) is my shepherd...I am the good shepherd_ etc.

They won't read anything but the NWT as in their mind this is the best ever translation and the most accurate of all versions. However if you can get hold of the New World Interlinear NT the translation under the Greek words varies quite a bit from what appears in the text of the NWT down the side. 

You don't get very far with academic but what makes the biggest impact is when you speak of what the Lord means to you personally and what he means to you on a daily basis.

I remember meeting a husband and wife who were both former JWs and the husband was a member of the oversight. They were very involved in the local kingdom hall before their conversion to Christianity. They said that as JWs, when they knocked on doors the majority of Christians they met were very harsh and just wanted to shoot them down. When they met a more gracious and friendly Christian, the impact was always greater.


----------



## TheCalvinist (Nov 4, 2015)

Matt Slick's website carm.org has some really good resources.

https://carm.org/jehovahs-witnesses

the warning tract might be of use https://carm.org/warning-tract


----------



## Presbuteros (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a lot of experience with JWs...

The moment you hand them literature from somewhere else besides the Watchtower, they mentally shutdown. The absolute best way to prove the deity of Christ is to use their New World Translation. Since it's been modified many times to fit their theology, the pickings are slim.

However, there still are verses you can work with. Do this...

Take them to *Isaiah 44:6* in their own translation. Ask them who the 'first and the last is'. When they say Jehovah, take them to Rev. 1:8. Ask them who the Alpha and the Omega is. When they say Jesus, go down to verse 17-18. Have them read those two verses out loud.

Ask them who the first and the last is again. Then ask them when did Jehovah die.

They will be stumped. Tell them the Bible never contradicts itself; which would mean that Jesus is Jehovah. 

CARM.ORG has excellent material to counter JW theology.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## timfost (Nov 4, 2015)

Presbuteros said:


> Take them to *Isaiah 44:6* in their own translation. Ask them who the 'first and the last is'. When they say Jehovah, take them to Rev. 1:8. Ask them who the Alpha and the Omega is. When they say Jesus, go down to verse 17-18. Have them read those two verses out loud.
> 
> Ask them who the first and the last is again. Then ask them when did Jehovah die.
> 
> They will be stumped. Tell them the Bible never contradicts itself; which would mean that Jesus is Jehovah.



Thanks for this! I just checked their 2013 revision (the most current one on jw.org) and Rev. 1:8 actually reads:



> “I am the Alpha and the Omega," says *Jehovah* God, “the One who is and who was and who is coming, the Almighty.”



It looks like one wouldn't have to go to Isaiah to prove this. 17-18 reads:



> When I saw him, I fell as dead at his feet.
> And he laid his right hand on me and said: “Do not be afraid. I am the *First and the Last, and the living one, and I became dead*, but look! I am living forever and ever, and I have the keys of death and of the Grave.



It would seem that their text clearly states that Jehovah died.

Stuart,

Thanks for your advice. It's easy to think that I'm better because I don't believe something so ridiculous. But when I acknowledge myself as the chief of sinners, my mindset should be "if God could save me, saving them would be far easier." 

I don't want to be equipped simply to win an argument but rather to give an account for the hope that's in me.

Thanks for the encouragement toward that end and the reminder to be gracious towards them.


----------

